# African dwarf frog



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

what can i put with a ADF snail and ghost shrimp in a 5 gallon tank ?????


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's fully stocked already. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

really ?? one ADF one ghost shrimp and one mystery snail ?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

It really depends on the tank... If its planted with live plants you could put a betta in with it... But the mystery snail will soon outgrow that tank and need to be moved. 
Other than that, you could do a second frog... And that's about it. Lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd kick the snail out and add a betta or second frog. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

